# Hurricane Lake Tips



## cmac (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm kind of in a rush trying to get stuff together so I don't have time to look for threads on what to use at HL. What kind of bait/artificial work good for like bass and brim (if that's what's in HL). I know basically nothing about fresh water fishing so any kind of help would be awesome. I'll be fishing from a kayak so any tips for that as well? THanks!

- cmac


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

red shad culprit black lizerds booya 3/16 whight sprner bait small silver and blue rattle traps if its a full moon throw a buzzbait


----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

I have good luck with a rapala shallow shad rap in black and silver color. That and small crankbaits is about all I use.


----------



## kylemac (Feb 18, 2008)

What I did catch was on a dark plastic worm (red/black)and the other couple I saw get caught were also on plastic worms -- medium dark with light colored tails.

Good luck.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Hurricane lake fish are finnicky sometimes, but I have had luck with black w/blue fleck power worms and jerk baits(rattlin rouges or husky jerk) or top water @ dusk or dawn.


----------



## HydroTherapy (Mar 6, 2008)

It's been 3 or 4 years since I've fished HL. But I use to have some success catching bass in that lake with ZOOM finesse worms (mainly chartruce pumpkin in color). If I'm not mistaking the bass have to be 18 inches in length to keep out of HL, soI mainly just practiced catch and release being that most of the fishI caught with the finesse worms were less than 18 in., but we sure use to catch a lot of em.


----------



## SPACE (Oct 1, 2007)

Watermelon red metal flake


----------

